# Contract Climber



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 13, 2004)

I am an insured subcontractor who posesses all my own climbing/rigging gear, including a GRCS tree mount winch.

Saws include 020t, 346, and 385.

I work for small companies when they have a need for an extra climber, such as large projects, storms, a climber is on a leave of absance or vacation. 

If a company is increasing it's workload and is lookig to hire a new climber I have come in until the new person is hired and up to speed.

Some companies have brought me in to help with encorporating new methods and techniques into their operations, such as use of the GRCS and advanced climbing methods.

A number of ArboristSite mebers have used my services and have agreed to being contacted for referance.

Feel free to contact me throught the site, byt direct email or by phone.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 16, 2004)

Let John do your bidding, the customers will be scared to say no to his big sasquatch a$$.

(just don't offer meals unless you're prepared to spend some coin.) 

He helped me out good during Isabel.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 18, 2004)

As if Joey and Billy were eating less then I was



> He helped me out good during Isabel.



Thanks for the referance Dave.

Here is a typical house from the contract period with Dave Bryant of Leesburg Tree Service.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attach/10204.jpg


----------



## Gopher (Feb 21, 2004)

*Sanborn's ability*

John and I have worked together 6 to 8 times the past year or so, and he has assiste dwith many difficult removals that I would not have been able to complete on my own.

He brings the expertise and equipment to work with many different degrees of climbers and tree care people.

And pound for pound, he doesn't eat any more than me! 

Gopher


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 22, 2004)

john we have a severe lack of guys like you overhear,i bet you are in regular demand ,trouble in the uk is tree service owners would rather turn there head than put there handup and say high ,most owners never comunicate we should be helping one another its a shame but there you go,we could be shareing staff etc and helping one another on big jobs....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 22, 2004)

Winter is slow, but it's picking up. In summe I have more work then want. One of these days I'll get someone in a warmer climate to bring me down for something other then storm work  .

There is a lot of that closed mindedness here too. It can be hard getting a foot in the door. Most of my contacts have come from mutual freinds.


----------

